# Gonzales County Buck



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Took him on 12/18. Any guesses in score?


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

144


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great deer bud! I'd say he hits 150.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

*picts*

Another pict


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

144


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

153"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Were u in the Shiner Contest? He should be the new Gonzales County leader if so?


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Nope, forgot to enter.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*score*

I got him at 144.....nice deer...let us know what he scores


----------



## TRRIFLE (Dec 2, 2011)

Score 125. Nice buck!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Great job Pole see you thursday,


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great deer. A buck forty two..


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

144 seems to be the consensus.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a good one! Congrats! 
Brett


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

So many great deer this year.Humdinger!!!!!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Awsome deer......congrats


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

He scored 157 3/8, south tx hntr only one close


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Dang, i was about to come on here and put 156, just to be off a little, lol. And to think i paid $300 for that lease once upon a time. I would have had it mid 140's from the pic, but those tines are longer than they look.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WOW!! That is awesome man. Fooled me, I had him in the 40's too. Post up his measurements when you get time. Congrats!! Good buck for any county...



polecat said:


> He scored 157 3/8, south tx hntr only one close


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome deer....congrats


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I had him high 140s when I got to him right after I shot him, and was shocked when we scored him but my guide buddy's told me all along mid 150s from trailcam picts. Guys they know what they're talking about. Ill post measurements whe. I get home


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

*picts*

Additional pics


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

*few more*

Pics


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Those pics make a difference. Just goes to show how hard it is to guess score of a single pic. Congrats again!!


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

*gnzales*

I think he's bumping 160. super great deer for that area.


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

*gonzales*

Read page 1, jumped to page 3 hoping to see score, thought "measurements when I get home" meant it wasn't scored yet. Then read page 2. Dumb.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

That deer only needed mass to be complete.

Man, some posters need to attend "scoring 101"

Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*first pic...*

Big fish by the first page everyone was pretty close to mid to high 140s....after the sideview pics beams were way longer...anyway if you are the master scorer where was your guess....easy to correct people after the fact....


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

i thought 152" at first sight, i see i am late and wrong though. but not by much


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

tommy261 said:


> Big fish by the first page everyone was pretty close to mid to high 140s....after the sideview pics beams were way longer...anyway if you are the master scorer where was your guess....easy to correct people after the fact....


The score had already come out when I saw the thread. I saw some say 120's which is ridiculous. That deer had very long beams, long G-2 AND G-3' s. The only thing that deer lacked was mass.

I won't post what I was thinking before I saw the score, because I did not make a post early on. But, let me say, anyone should have known that was not a 120 or 130 class deer.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The side view gives this buck a whole new perspective, i too saw 145 from the first pic, now if i had those side views to check out i would've saw more. But yeah, you can tell it was no 120 class deer.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Bad *** deer


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Thx everyone, by far my biggest to date, took 4 weeks of pretty hard hunting to get him, he would only show up about once a week.


----------

